# Help!



## Aclear (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello- I'm pretty new to the whole aquarium thing, and have a situation in my tank that concerns me.
Up until about a month ago, I kept a 5 gallon aquarium with a telescope goldfish and a mystery snail. Unfortunately, after a little over a year, the goldfish developed a fungal disease while we were on vacation (care taker discovered him under the filter). We cleaned the tank, threw out the plants and gravel, and started anew, this time with a betta. The snail survived the whole thing, so after the tank had settled, we put him back in with the betta. He seemed fine until two days ago- he has been using his siphon quite a bit, which is a little abnormal for him, and yesterday, he spent the day floating at the top of the tank, hanging out of his shell. He was still alive, so I moved him to a bowl with a little water and some lettuce, and after a few hours, put him back in the tank, where he continued to float. Later that evening, he finally stuck himself to a plant. This morning, he is stuck to the wall, siphon extended.
I am pretty concerned about him- normally he moves all over the place, but has moved maybe 3-4 inches in the last day. 
He is still alive, as he seemed to be "pulsating" with his siphon out this morning, and had a very long strand of waste attached to him.
- The tank he is in now IS slightly warmer than the last, to suit the beta.
- I have treated the water with BettaFix, which I read was safe for snails.
Other than that, nothing has changed that I feel could affect him. The betta doesn't bother him. Any advice?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off welcome! 

Second, the tank is not cycled correct? Did you acclimate the snail from the bowl to the tank? How warm is it? What kind of plants? 

Third toss that bettafix out the window. Do it now and stop using it. It will do way more harm than good. Bettas being labrynth fish the ingredients in it irritate the organ they use for breathing.


----------



## Aclear (Jun 28, 2013)

It's at 78 (our house is 76). Will discontinue the BettaFix. I have some Windelov Java fern (sp?) and some anubais sword (sp?) and a regular java fern. 
No, the tank is not cycled.


----------



## Aclear (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a picture for reference:


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

If the tank is not cycled, that could be killing the snail and most likely the betta as well. Do you have a test kit for nitrAtes, nitrItes, and ammonia?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, you will have to keep an eye on your levels since it isnt cycled. Pull the java ferns up. The rhizome ( horizontal stem the leaves are on) should be above the substrate. Lack of light and water movement will kill it. 

It looks nice, and will be great when the plants fill in some more. I do suggest an adjustable heater to get it closer to 82 for the bettas sake though. Hes a handsome fella.


----------



## Aclear (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, nitrate and nitrite levels are safe, as are the ammonia. 
The alkalinity seems pretty high, and the pH. Would that cause the snail to act like this?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends. Copper in the water maybe? What are the levels? Safe doesnt tell us much. Is this with a liquid test kit or strips?


----------



## Aclear (Jun 28, 2013)

Strips- ammonia at .2 ppm.
Nitrate between 0-20
Nitrite between 0-0.5
Hardness was moderate. 
Alkalinity was at 300 ppm.
pH at 8.5.
I don't know about copper, I've used filtered well water and a conditioner.


----------

